# Lighttpd crashes when using mod_geoip



## mix_room (Aug 6, 2010)

I am trying to get GeoIP for lighttpd working. LINK

When I do not enable the mod_geoip module everything works fine. As soon as I start it lighttpd exits with a seg-fault when I try to open the first webpage, irrespective if the page visited has anything to do the module or not. 


```
hostname# lighttpd -D -f /usr/local/etc/lighttpd.conf
< OPEN WEBSITE IN BROWSER > 
Segmentation fault
```


```
lighttpd/1.4.26 (ssl) - a light and fast webserver
Build-Date: Aug  6 2010 16:58:36
```


```
FreeBSD hostname.tld 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Can anyone send me in the right direction, or tell me what the problem is?


----------



## kagaku (Sep 11, 2011)

Same issue here.


```
[root@ct5f /usr/local/etc/lighttpd]# cat /var/log/messages
Sep 11 17:28:49 ct5f kernel: pid 28799 (lighttpd), uid 80: exited on signal 11
[root@ct5f /usr/local/etc/lighttpd]# uname -a
FreeBSD ct5f.x.rootbsd.net 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
[root@ct5f /usr/local/etc/lighttpd]# lighttpd -v
lighttpd/1.4.29 (ssl) - a light and fast webserver
Build-Date: Sep 11 2011 02:38:47
[root@ct5f /usr/local/etc/lighttpd]#
```


----------



## zealot (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm also having the same issue with lighttpd-mod_geoip:


```
[root@web ~]# /usr/local/sbin/lighttpd -v                                          
lighttpd/1.4.29 (ssl) - a light and fast webserver
Build-Date: Dec 19 2011 06:12:47
[root@web ~]# /usr/local/sbin/lighttpd -D -f /usr/local/etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf
```
Now when I open a browser and go to site, instantly on the terminal I will see:


```
Segmentation fault: 11
```

Now I am running a pretty basic setup, I have not compiled my own kernel yet as you can see from the uname below:

```
FreeBSD web.kernelhack.ca 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
[email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Also the web server is inside a jailed environment (but I doubt this would have any kind of effect on the module or the web server). Now php-cgi stays alive for some reason and will continue to run until I manually kill it. Not quite sure were to go from here, as there has been no other documented issues of this bug other then this thread. I figure debugging and modifying the messed up code myself would suffice, but I thought I would share my problem with others in a feeble attempt to get some dev's on it for future folks :stud


----------

